# 2009 Outback 32bhds



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have seen advertised, 2009 Keystone Outback Sydney 32BHDS's. Specifically at Hollman RV in Ohio. Didn't that floor model get done in 2008?

Eric


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would check the build date on that one. I thought they scrapped that model which is too bad becuase it was the best layout I owned.

John


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Keystone made a few 2009 models but discontinued them just like they did for the 31fqbhs and others. So it is whatever is left for stock at the the dealerships only.


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

I went to Holman's site and requested the "lowest price" and was amazed........I bought this model in '07 and went back to my quote from them in April '07 to compare.

In 4/07 they quoted me $21,503 for a new '07 32BHDS. The list price from them then was $34,683
Today the quote for a new '09 32BHDS is $19,951. The list price now is $31,531.

I would buy that in a minute if in the market for one. We love this floor plan (even though we may be trading soon







)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> I have seen advertised, 2009 Keystone Outback Sydney 32BHDS's. Specifically at Hollman RV in Ohio. Didn't that floor model get done in 2008?
> 
> Eric


I went to the Keystone website today and found this for the 2009 Keystone Outback Sydney 32BHDS?


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

In April 2008 I bought my 2009 30 BHQ and that model was canceled. I think they switch over to the next year model after the first quarter.

Happy outbacking!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

got a reply from Holman RV......

_*Hi Eric,*_

_*They stopped making the 32bhds, but, they had enough left to make 15 and we took all of them. So, they are brand new 2009 models, and have been on our lot about a month fresh from the factory.*_

_*I handle the internet customers for the dealership, so if you have any questions, please let me know. *_

_*Thanks!*_

Dear Holman RV,

Yeah...I have a question....do you deliver......!!!!!????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> got a reply from Holman RV......
> 
> _*Hi Eric,*_
> 
> ...


Now's your chance to get the doghouse of your dreams, Eric







And yes, I believe they will deliver (or at least, arrange for a delivery)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> got a reply from Holman RV......
> 
> _*Hi Eric,*_
> 
> ...


Now's your chance to get the doghouse of your dreams, Eric







And yes, I believe they will deliver (or at least, arrange for a delivery)
[/quote]

That's what I am hoping....looks like we are going down _THAT_ road again....!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Go for it Eric! We purchased our's about htis time of the year as well. I went down and picked it up on December 26th. It does make a nice christmas present!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Go for it Eric! We purchased our's about htis time of the year as well. I went down and picked it up on December 26th. It does make a nice christmas present!


I am looking into it but am not ready to pull the trigger.....the magazine is loaded, there's one in the chamber....but the safety is on!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

PULL!!!!!

I got mine as a Christmas present. Didn't even know she bought it









John


----------



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> got a reply from Holman RV......
> 
> _*Hi Eric,*_
> 
> ...


Although what Holman said is correct...They stopped making the 32BHDS' its just now called 310BHS with some changes. They did make some 2009 32BHDS' before the changed to the two-tone interior so the 09 32BHDS' will be all white and the 310BHDS will be two-toned.

But although Holman's is special







a lot of dealers across the nation have these 2009 32BHDS', they did not only make "15". We have one in stock and I know some other dealers with them too.

Hopefully this cleared everything up


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I was just at Holman last weekend and looked at those, I really liked it but compared to the 310BHS you lose the U shaped King Dinette and the extra bunks in the bunkhouse. The benefit was supposed to be a bigger shower, but I stood in it with the door closed and really didn't feel like there was that much extra room compared to the tub in the 310. With the 32 you also get a slightly bigger bedroom which is nice but you lose the flip round LCD screen. I really liked the all white cabinetry in that unit but ultimately decided on the 310.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

If ur lookin to have it delivered you might check here to see if someone can help you out


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

We like road trips ! Where is the dealer at ?


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

tradingup said:


> We like road trips ! Where is the dealer at ?


They are on the east side of Cincinnati. I'll be headed down there this Saturday to pick up my new 310BHS.


----------

